# Fatal Car Crash in Dickinson



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

When i dropped my 2 kids off with the baby sitter this morning, the sitter asked me if i knew anything about the fatal car wreck at the intersection of Deats and Ohio in Dickinson last night. She told me there was a car chase, police chasing a vehicle at apprx 100 MPH when the fleeing vehicle hit another car at the intersection of Deats and Ohio. Killed 6 people. Happened at approx 8:30 on Sunday night. It really rattled my nerves pretty hard because I often pass through that intersection, and sometimes ride bikes with my kids right through there. At about 10 minutes after 8:00 last night i decided i didn't really need to make a last minute run to the grocery store. I would have traveled on Deats. I wonder whether that decision saved me and my kids from being killed. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/p...e-chase-ends-in-crash-in-league-city/27403828

LEAGUE CITY, Texas - 
Six people were killed in League City Sunday night when a speeding SUV driver slammed into another vehicle while attempting to flee Dickinson police, authorities said.
According to police, the chase began when an officer tried pulling over a Dodge Durango in Dickinson. The driver refused to stop and led police on a chase, with speeds reaching 100 mph.
When the Durango reached the intersection of Ohio Street at FM 646, it crashed into another vehicle. Six people were in both vehicles, which were mangled in the wreck. Three victims were ejected in the crash.
All six were pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I stand corrected. FM 646 and Ohio. Not that it makes much difference. Somebody thought they could "get away", and now a pile of funerals have to be planned.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's right at the end of our street and our lights flickered when it happened. The news trucks are all lined up over at the PD this morning. Prayers sent to everyone involved.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is another article with a little bit more info. Sounds like a pair of 20-something year old young guys were driving with no head lights. Cops tried to stop them. They took off down Ohio (which is a little bitty 2-lane road where LOTS of kids ride bikes, play in the street, etc) at high speed. Blew the stop sign at Ohio and 646, and hit the other vehicle that was turning from 646 onto Ohio. The other vehicle had a family of 4 inside. All dead.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/free/article_59690302-2104-11e4-a858-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

We often come back from softball practice down 646. Something last night at that time made us take 517 instead.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We have several 2coolers that live in that area hope it wasn't some of them.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm wondering whether the PD will release tox screen info on the 2 guys in the speeding SUV. Doesn't have to be a case of drugs/alcohol, but that would be my guess. I assume that had an actual reason for running from the law.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bobby said:


> We have several 2coolers that live in that area hope it wasn't some of them.


I live a mile and half from the intersection. I've jogged to it a time or two. My family and I occasionally ride bikes from my house, down Ohio, and go to Home Town Heroes park. My heart aches for the family that was killed.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Horrible. God be with them all.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Really SUX...HPD did a scoop & run after a man & his wife were T Boned in front of the Children's Museum by a fleeing suspect and brought the man to my ER about 20 years ago. His head was detached from his cervical spine. I can still close my eyes to this day & relive the scene in our trauma room. That incident started the ban on high speed pursuits in Houston....Tragic News


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Do cops really need to be chasing people so often? Six people are dead because some guy was driving without his headlights on.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> Do cops really need to be chasing people so often? Six people are dead because some guy was driving without his headlights on.


Maybe he was drunk and dwi bring in the big bucks.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Maybe he was drunk and dwi bring in the big bucks.


 Channel 2 just reported that he had a outstanding warrant for felony DWI.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Do cops really need to be chasing people so often? Six people are dead because some guy was driving without his headlights on.


No, they should let drunks swerve down the road with no headlights on until they get to the next bar, or back home. 

Not the cops' fault selfish idiots evade.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> No, they should let drunks swerve down the road with no headlights on until they get to the next bar, or back home.


I dont agree with that at all my grandfather was killed by a drunk and I almost was too separate incident just not smart to chase him 100mph thru that area catch up to him later


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

No reason cops should ever chase anyone. If the bad guy hits the gas, cops should let him go.....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> I dont agree with that at all my grandfather was killed by a drunk and I almost was too separate incident just not smart to chase him 100mph thru that area catch up to him later


How do you know they wouldn't kill someone regardless? 
Do they automatically slow down when a chase is terminated?
They should be allowed to use the PIT maneuver ASAP, IMO.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> How do you know they wouldn't kill someone regardless?


Maybe they do. Just very dangerous to drive that fast through there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Maybe they do. Just very dangerous to drive that fast through there.


I agree. He should've pulled over.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Evading in a motor vehicle use to be a class Misd a few years ago. Because of all the potential dangers, legislatures increased it to State jail and recently increased it again to a 3rd degree.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

One article said the Durango lost the cops pretty quick. It said the police were not near the guy when he was doing 100 and running the stop sign. Apparently the officer also felt it was unsafe to run that speed through that area. 

Not the police officers fault.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Zeitgeist said:


> Channel 2 just reported that he had a outstanding warrant for felony DWI.


One of the key markers of a drunk driver is no headlights. Prayers sent out to the families of those involved.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If you let criminals go without a chase, then they will all run. They are criminals


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They just released the names of the family of 4 which were the 2 parents and their 15 year old son and the uncle.

41 year old Rafael Guerrero
38 year old Alejandra Guerro
25 year old Gilberto Ortega Jr.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> No, they should let drunks swerve down the road with no headlights on until they get to the next bar, or back home.
> 
> Not the cops' fault selfish idiots evade.


Six innocent people are dead because a guy was driving without headlights.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Six innocent people are dead because a guy was driving without headlights.


Correction: Four innocent people are dead because a selfish fool didn't pull over for the police.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Six innocent people are dead because a guy was driving without headlights.


The no headlights was what got LEO's attention

We expect them to investigate.

The people are dead because of the criminals.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> *YOU can what if it all day long*, but there is no reason for any cop to be chasing anyone down a street that other cars are on at 100 miles per hour...Innocent people are dead because of the cops bad choice...That's why they have radios in the cars.....


Why are you giving the guy that ran the light a free pass? There is no reason what a fool should be leading a chase down a street other cars are on at 100 mph. Innocent people are dead because of a drunk's bad choice.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Correction: Four innocent people are dead because a selfish fool didn't pull over for the police.


If the cops hadn't chased him, would those six people be dead?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> Correction: Four innocent people are dead because a selfish fool didn't pull over for the police.


Yep. We'll never know whether the passenger in the car that caused the accident wanted to be let out, buuuuut, wrong place at the wrong time.

The saddest part is the family of 4 who were almost home, and had done nothing wrong.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> When i dropped my 2 kids off with the baby sitter this morning, the sitter asked me if i knew anything about the fatal car wreck at the intersection of Deats and Ohio in Dickinson last night. She told me there was a car chase, police chasing a vehicle at apprx 100 MPH when the fleeing vehicle hit another car at the intersection of Deats and Ohio. Killed 6 people. Happened at approx 8:30 on Sunday night. It really rattled my nerves pretty hard because I often pass through that intersection, and sometimes ride bikes with my kids right through there. At about 10 minutes after 8:00 last night i decided i didn't really need to make a last minute run to the grocery store. I would have traveled on Deats. I wonder whether that decision saved me and my kids from being killed. Sad, sad, sad.


Hey bud I watched the movie Gods not dead just yesterday and texted you friend knowing you would agree Gods not dead.He had your back.You were not suppose to on that street.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bill said:


> If you let criminals go without a chase, then they will all run. They are criminals


And innocent people will continue to die.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> If the cops hadn't chased him, would those six people be dead?


I don't mean to pee all over your liberal "it was the cops fault!!" parade, but...

What part of the article did you not read, jackass!?

The guy spooked and hauled butt when the cops tried to pull him over. He drove at high speed on his own accord. No one forced him to do it. He and he alone is responsible for the entire thing.

Quit making excuses. Quit blaming the cops.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> Hey bud I watched the movie Gods not dead just yesterday and texted you friend knowing you would agree Gods not dead.He had your back.You were not suppose to on that street.


You ain't kiddin!!

I was giving some serious thanks this morning. The more i thought about it, the more it moved me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I don't mean to pee all over your liberal "it was the cops fault!!" parade, but...
> 
> What part of the article did you not read, jackass!?
> 
> ...


Six innocent people are dead because a guy was driving without headlights. How do you justify that?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> Six innocent people are dead because a guy was driving without headlights. How do you justify that?


Look man, you're blaming the police officers for trying to stop someone who was driving erratically and driving with no head lights after dark.

4 innocent people died. 1 possibly innocent person died. 1 guilty person died.

If there is anyone who needs to "justify" anything, it is the guy who was behind the wheel of the fleeing vehicle, and he can't very well do that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll bet you would think differently about this if it was your family members that were killed.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> If the cops hadn't chased him, would those six people be dead?


if the cops didn't investigate and they later kidnapped, raped and killed someone, then the story would be "Why didn't the cops act when they first noticed them"?

It's really very simple. You let everyone that drives off at a high speed, then they will all drive off at a high speed. But now it will expand to serious criminals to, running from getting a speeding ticket or some other minor traffic violation and everything in between.

It's horrible these people were killed by criminals. We don't know what was in the minds of the criminals. We only know they did not want to be caught by the police for whatever reason.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Let drunks drive off into the night swerving all over the road without their headlights on. Great plan.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> If the cops hadn't chased him, would those six people be dead?


You're retarded!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Let drunks drive off into the night swerving all over the road without their headlights on. Great plan.


You're right. Six people died trying to stop this scofflaw driving without headlights. Great plan. Like I said, I'll bet if were your family members that were killed you would feel differently.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bill said:


> We only know they did not want to be caught by the police for whatever reason.


 It was reported on Channel 2 News that the driver of the SUV had previously caused an accident, minutes before and fled that accident and he had an outstanding warrant for felony DWI.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> I'll bet you would think differently about this if it was your family members that were killed.


Boom!! My wife drives to pick up my Daughter at around that same time at spring creek and gos that way coming from the South Shore area. My 6 year old son and 12 year old daughter sometimes ride with her so they can get some ice cream. If you can honestly say you would not be questioning the chase if it were your family that were killed then your a liar. If it were at 8:20 it was not dark yet. Also I dont think there should ever be a high speed chase conducted in residential areas. I just dont think we should chase some douche bag for a bag of dope or for not having his lights on. I am not a liberal and appreciate the police mans work but when do we say its not worth kids being plowed over in front of there house or a family in this case on there way home. There is no right answer but I would be one ****** off man. Its a damned if you do damned if you dont situation. Bottom line is it hits real close to home when your loved ones travel that area at around the same time or any for that matter.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

MC,
Did you READ the article GulfCoast1102 provided in post #5?
Excerpts:
"Dickinson Police Capt. Jay Jaekel said an officer tried pulling a Dodge Durango over near Deats Road after he saw the truck swerving and running without headlights on at about 8:20 p.m."
"The SUV took off at a high rate of speed and struck another car after running the stop sign at Deats and Ohio."
"He was going so fast my guy couldn't keep up," Jaekel said. The officer didn't see the crash"
"A short time later the driver blew through the stop sign at Ohio and FM 646 and struck the car carrying the family".

Short version - 
cop sees car w/ no headlights
Dodge Durango takes off to elude officer
Durango strikes a car after running a stop sign
Durango blows thru another stop sign and kills everyone in both vehicles
Cop was so far back that he didn't witness the accident.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> You're right. Six people died trying to stop this scofflaw driving without headlights. Great plan. Like I said, I'll bet if were your family members that were killed you would feel differently.


You think the driver that caused all of this is "innocent"? (2 people in one car, 4 in the other)

Why are you conveniently leaving off he was swerving? You would've just let a drunk driver drive off? Really?

No, I absolutely would not feel any differently because I don't play the pass the blame game. I believe in personal responsibility and accountability for one's actions. If he would've pulled over like he was supposed to, everyone would still be alive today. No one put a gun to his head and made him drive recklessly and run a stop sign, killing 5 people and himself.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Very tragic accident for the four family members and possibly the one passenger. The question whether to chase or not is very gray. Your can't just give them a free pass if they stomp on the gas.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Why bothering to chase at high speed? The cop tried to pull the SUV for? Was it worth to give a high speed chase that led to 6 deaths? Just get the tag and vehicle information and then when night time comes or two days later, give them a special visit at their home.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> MC,
> Did you READ the article GulfCoast1102 provided in post #5?
> Excerpts:
> "Dickinson Police Capt. Jay Jaekel said an officer tried pulling a Dodge Durango over near Deats Road after he saw the truck swerving and running without headlights on at about 8:20 p.m."
> ...


Because cops and the media always tell the truth especially the police chief who is responsible to answer to the people and the public. Not saying your not correct but believing the media and the cops all the time is just irresponsible.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe if Obama did his job and kept ILLEGALS out of the USA as he is supposed to do, then 4 innocent wouldn't be dead. How's that MC? If ya wanna blame the police, go all the way to the reason the perp was here-OBAMA.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bluefin said:


> MC,
> Did you READ the article GulfCoast1102 provided in post #5?
> Excerpts:
> "Dickinson Police Capt. Jay Jaekel said an officer tried pulling a Dodge Durango over near Deats Road after he saw the truck swerving and running without headlights on at about 8:20 p.m."
> ...


I read it. Would the guy have killed or hit anyone if the cops hadn't been chasing him at 100 mph?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! There's a pic provided of two mangled vehicles. 6 people in the morgue and another car that's had reportable damage from the Durango.
Forgive me but I don't see anything flawed w/ the reporting based on just the pics alone.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> I read it. Would the guy have killed or hit anyone if the cops hadn't been chasing him at 100 mph?


You ******! He DID hit someone BEFORE killing that family. 
Double WOW!!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> Wow! There's a pic provided of two mangled vehicles. 6 people in the morgue and another car that's had reportable damage from the Durango.
> Forgive me but I don't see anything flawed w/ the reporting based on just the pics alone.


You quoted the police based on what they told the media.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I read it. Would the guy have killed or hit anyone if the cops hadn't been chasing him at 100 mph?


Probably, since he was swerving all over the road without his headlights on. :idea:


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Maybe if Obama did his job and kept ILLEGALS out of the USA as he is supposed to do, then 4 innocent wouldn't be dead. How's that MC? If ya wanna blame the police, go all the way to the reason the perp was here-OBAMA.


Are you serious?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> You're retarded!


If you don't have anything to offer the conversation, it's better to offer nothing at all. Lest ye risk making a fool of thyself.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

ST.SIMONS said:


> You quoted the police based on what they told the media.


You're right. The media person probably never saw the two vehicles crushed or the hearses that transported the bodies or even the other vehicle that was damaged. Total fabrication. :an5:


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> You're right. The media person probably never saw the two vehicles crushed or the hearses that transported the bodies or even the other vehicle that was damaged. Total fabrication. :an5:


I am not talking about whether people died or not. You believe everything you read and hear though its very apparent.Also it was not dark at 8:20 last night.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Where in the **** does Obama come into this?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> If you don't have anything to offer the conversation, it's better to offer nothing at all. Lest ye risk making a fool of thyself.


There is a fool here alright.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I am not talking about whether people died or not. You believe everything you read and hear though its very apparent.Also it was not dark at 8:20 last night.


Sunset was at 8:06PM.
Oops, probably another federal conspiracy.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> You think the driver that caused all of this is "innocent"? (2 people in one car, 4 in the other)
> 
> Why are you conveniently leaving off he was swerving? You would've just let a drunk driver drive off? Really?
> 
> No,


Six people need to die become some guy was swerving?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Six people need to die become some guy was swerving?


Answer my questions first. Why are you avoiding them, hmmm?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't grasp the fact that this should be the police officer's fault. He tried to pull the guy over (for whatevever reason) and the guy speeds off. If the guy would have had a clean record and nothing to hide he would have pulled over, obviosuly he was a criminal and didn't, so the cops should just let him go about his business? If he was driving with the headlights off and swerving, who's to say that he wouldn't have hit a pedestrian or car regardless if he was being chased? He would have probably ran that stop sign when he got there anyway, just would have been a different car he would have hit.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> Six people need to die become some guy was swerving?


And hit another car before killing all those people at the next intersection.
Do you expect the police to just let them run freely?
I'm not understanding what you want out of law enforcement.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Were the people killed illegal aliens?


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Are you serious?


 Using MC's line of reasoning, it was the Policeman's fault for chasing a known criminal. Ergo, if the known criminal was an illegal immigrant, then him being here in the USA was the cause; therefore, it's Obama's fault for failing to halt the stampede of illegal aliens.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> Were the people killed illegal aliens?


Are YOU an alien?

Your thought process seems to be from another planet!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> And hit another car before killing all those people at the next intersection.
> Do you expect the police to just let them run freely?
> I'm not understanding what you want out of law enforcement.


Not the cops fault but do we need to chase people thru residential neighborhoods? Maybe I am emotionally to connected to this being my wife and kids drive this road frequently.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> Sunset was at 8:06PM.
> Oops, probably another federal conspiracy.


As I stated its a lose lose situation and being my most cherished loved ones drive this road and around the same time. I perhaps I am to emotionally involved but I don't believe cops and I have many of them as friends. Maybe that's why I am skeptical of police reports.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Using MC's line of reasoning, it was the Policeman's fault for chasing a known criminal. Ergo, if the known criminal was an illegal immigrant, then him being here in the USA was the cause; therefore, it's Obama's fault for failing to halt the stampede of illegal aliens.


It's not my "line of reasoning" that cops shouldn't chase criminals. It is my line of reasoning that cops shouldn't be allowed to chase people at 100 mph because he doesn't have his headlights on.

Six people are dead.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^You forgot swerving. Again.  You also forgot felony warrant. Again.

You would've just let him swerve off down the road without his lights on.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

what's truly amazing in all of this, is that so many folks are still able to be trolled by MC.

I think he has moved to the elite Infamoose's level.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The lurker speaks!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

BertS said:


> what's truly amazing in all of this, is that so many folks are still able to be trolled by MC.
> 
> I think he has moved to the elite Infamoose's level.


LMAO!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BertS said:


> what's truly amazing in all of this, is that so many folks are still able to be trolled by MC.
> 
> I think he has moved to the elite Infamoose's level.


I'm good at what I do. :smile:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm good at what I do. :smile:


brother, you're in the top ten for sure.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yeahp, #1 troll. !troll!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It seems to me that in this day and age, the technology would exist for the police to have a remote ignition interupt device they could aim at a suspects car and disable it. Just an idea that could probably save lives....


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> If the cops hadn't chased him, would those six people be dead?


pure speculation


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

They're called stinger missiles. Works well overseas.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

To chase or not to chase, that is the question. Unfortunately there is no correct answer. The police have a job to do and were trying to do it. They should always try to stop someone at dusk that does not have their headlights on and is swerving. Should they initiate a high speed chase in a neighborhood setting? I do not know.

My prayers go out to the kin of the family involved. It is a very sad situation.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Would this place be any fun without us?


So just to be clear, you are OK with police chases?


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> They're called stinger missiles. Works well overseas.


Now that I agree with. Or just make a mandatory minimum if you run and make it not worth doing. However there will always be that one guy .


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BertS said:


> brother, you're in the top ten for sure.





MEGABITE said:


> Yeahp, #1 troll. !troll!


Would this place be any fun otherwise?


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> To chase or not to chase, that is the question. Unfortunately there is no correct answer. The police have a job to do and were trying to do it. They should always try to stop someone at dusk that does not have their headlights on and is swerving. Should they initiate a high speed chase in a neighborhood setting? I do not know.
> 
> My prayers go out to the kin of the family involved. It is a very sad situation.


I agree the neighborhood part of this is where I am baffled at a right and wrong.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Would this place be any fun otherwise?


I sometimes question the posts you troll folks on, or perhaps the position you choose to take, but I will agree, we'd have few interesting discussions, if everyone had the exact same opinion.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Need some chapstick, Bert? :slimer:


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Lest ye risk making a fool of thyself.


Hello pot, meet kettle.......

SMDH

You sir, need some serious :help:


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

This post shares why our government is useless.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Need some chapstick, Bert? :slimer:


troll in training.........but hey, most of the time, I can agree with which side of the fence you are straddling.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> No, they should let drunks swerve down the road with no headlights on until they get to the next bar, or back home.
> 
> Not the cops' fault selfish idiots evade.


x2


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

It amazes me that people on this forum, some of them long time members, still allow themselves to be trolled by MC. His #1 purpose for coming to this forum is to stir the pot and offer radically devisive views, yet people still swallow it hook, line and sinker.

I wonder if those are really even his views or if he does it just to see if he can stir the chit. SMH.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

just like MC enjoys trolling, there are folks that know he trolls, and enjoy the debate.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

BertS said:


> just like MC enjoys trolling, there are folks that know he trolls, and enjoy the debate.


Reminds me of the quote- "Never argue with an idiot, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> It seems to me that in this day and age, the technology would exist for the police to have a remote ignition interupt device they could aim at a suspects car and disable it. Just an idea that could probably save lives....


This was my thought when I first saw this thread this morning. I figured the thread would end up on this old and beaten subject.

It comes up every time this type crash happens.
It seems to me the best weapon would be electronic disabling of the perp vehicle.
Now, how to perfect it and make it legal.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The driver was a wanted felon. He committed another felony when he ran. Add yet another when he caused an accident running and 4 more when he crashed. My daughter graduated last year with the middle son of the father/mother that were killed.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but did see this on the KTRK Facebook page.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Is he an illegal?


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Is he an illegal?


100 to 1 he was.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

We've discussed that topic before and it has been spirited!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

updated story on KTRK did not say if he was legal or illegal. 
http://abc13.com/news/six-dead-after-chase-and-wreck-in-league-city/251939/


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

aguaflaca said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but did see this on the KTRK Facebook page.


That's a fine looking specimen...........as specimen's go.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> That's a fine looking specimen...........as specimen's go.


good one.
the "specimens" I have to put in a cup on a random basis look better than this.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

There's only one good thing about this incident.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Truly sad event and I truly have nothing to say except how obvious it truly is now that mc is truly a 100% fool and absolute troll. Its sad. The facts are laid out plain and simple that there was not a 100mph "chase". Just a pos drunk that got lit up by a LEO and took off and left him running 100mph. Prayers go out to the all the families involved for sure and even a minute one for that worthless sob drunk as hard as it was for me.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

question for the brain trust. 
how do you have an "outstanding felony warrant for DWI" as stated in story I posted?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bruce, wouldn't you catch more fish trolling in the water? SMH, Guy


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> Bruce, wouldn't you catch more fish trolling in the water? SMH, Guy


I think he just likes to get guys all hot and bothered.....it prolly turns him on. Sick bastage


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

aguaflaca said:


> question for the brain trust.
> how do you have an "outstanding felony warrant for DWI" as stated in story I posted?


You don't adhere to the conditions of the court of your prior conviction(s).


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

aguaflaca said:


> question for the brain trust.
> how do you have an "outstanding felony warrant for DWI" as stated in story I posted?


I had a friend in high school that had an accident (drunk) and was later arrested for DWI. I can't remember if he went to the hospital or not, but I remember something about them taking a blood sample and using that to file DWI a week or so later.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the first DUI anyone gets should be their last. OUR laws need to change on DUI/DWI and change needs to be now. we lockup pot heads for some bs, but will give a DWI/DUI a night in jail to sober up and let them go. they go to court, WE slap them on the ***** and set them free. somethings wrong with this picture???


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

aguaflaca said:


> question for the brain trust.
> how do you have an "outstanding felony warrant for DWI" as stated in story I posted?


 For whatever reason the most recent DWI he got was classified as a felony. Possibly because it was his 3rd or someone was injured. He perhaps was out on bail and missed a court date, etc.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I found no TDL or conviction on Publicdata for the now dead POS. I do believe he was a future voter enticed here by Obama.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*they do*



sweenyite said:


> It seems to me that in this day and age, the technology would exist for the police to have a remote ignition interupt device they could aim at a suspects car and disable it. Just an idea that could probably save lives....


They almost do... just gotta aim for the head and take the driver out


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamaica Cove said:


> I found no TDL or conviction on Publicdata for the now dead POS. I do believe he was a future voter enticed here by Obama.


You drove while intoxicated with a child who is less than 15 years old....

Your DWI violation occurred with a car accident where another person suffered serious bodily injury...

It is possible he did the above and was out on bail and then missed a court date, hence no record of conviction.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> It's not my "line of reasoning" that cops shouldn't chase criminals. It is my line of reasoning that cops shouldn't be allowed to chase people at 100 mph because he doesn't have his headlights on.
> 
> Six people are dead.


Ok MC, since you want to bring in the "family argument"

Scenario:

Bruce's daughter and friend were killed by drunk driver near their home last night when an SUV hit them while walking on their sidewalk. Investigating the accident, the chief contacted the officer on patrol in the neighborhood and got this report: "I noticed the SUV swerving and no head lights were on and he even jumped a curb hitting a mailbox, but fearful of a high speed wreck, I decided to not turn my lights on and pull him over and just HOPE the drunk got home safely"

After Bruce heard the officers report, he understood and thanked the officer for his judgment and said it could have been worse"

yea right....:work:


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

GMTK said:


> No reason cops should ever chase anyone. If the bad guy hits the gas, cops should let him go.....


Here we go again.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> the first DUI anyone gets should be their last. OUR laws need to change on DUI/DWI and change needs to be now. we lockup pot heads for some bs, but will give a DWI/DUI a night in jail to sober up and let them go. they go to court, WE slap them on the ***** and set them free. somethings wrong with this picture???


 x1000 brotha.

You kill someone while drunk, 10 yrs (at min) with no parole. We need a Jessica type law for DWI's. Mandatory min


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> the first DUI anyone gets should be their last. OUR laws need to change on DUI/DWI and change needs to be now. we lockup pot heads for some bs, but will give a DWI/DUI a night in jail to sober up and let them go. they go to court, WE slap them on the ***** and set them free. somethings wrong with this picture???


agree 100%.
this same thing happened in Victoria 3-4 months ago. 
guy was released on bail for 3rd offense felony DWI, earlier that day. he ran red light and killed a poor woman.


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

The old MC at it again. Just like the old days!! LOL!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty sad that someone would pick a thread like this to troll on...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Was it really trolling? Still hasn't clarified his views on police chases...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> x1000 brotha.
> 
> You kill someone while drunk, 10 yrs (at min) with no parole. We need a Jessica type law for DWI's. Mandatory min


10 years heck no drink drive n kill life min.We all make choices.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

for those calling for new laws, under current Texas DWI laws:

first offense is 3 days in jail

second offense is 1 month in jail

third offense is 2 years in the pen

Those are the minimums and on conviction, fines are due, admin fees and a host of other penalties. First time offenders usually spend 10K-13K.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Mont said:


> for those calling for new laws, under current Texas DWI laws:
> 
> first offense is 3 days in jail
> 
> ...


I personally know someone that has 3+ convictions and hasn't spent more than a night in jail on each. I'm guessing that it has to do with how much money you throw at it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

boom! said:


> I personally know someone that has 3+ convictions and hasn't spent more than a night in jail on each. I'm guessing that it has to do with how much money you throw at it.


Our judges are elected


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> for those calling for new laws, under current Texas DWI laws:
> 
> first offense is 3 days in jail
> 
> ...


Too light and as mentioned, need mandatory mins. Take it out of judges hands


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Nope, IMO a mistake can be made that didn't injure property or person and should not ruin a life. MADD has made it so no deferred adjudication, but a killer (manslaughter) can get a deferred adjudication-why is that fair or right? It was merely a lobbyist that changed the law-solely for a single purpose while ignoring other crimes.

Off topic and done.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Sunset was at 8:06PM.
> Oops, probably another federal conspiracy.


Chase started @ 8:20 pm....
This is just an observation....don't flame me...the guy was wrong for what he did.

*Texas Headlight Laws*

All motor vehicles *must have 2 working headlights that shine white in color*. Do not install any features that may obstruct the headlight such as a cover or grill. 
Turn on your headlights from 30 minutes after sunset to 30 minutes before sunrise, or anytime when visibility is less than 1,000 feet.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

MC = idiot


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Mont said:


> for those calling for new laws, under current Texas DWI laws:
> 
> first offense is 3 days in jail
> 
> ...


I can prove that this isn't the case. I've seen a second time offender get a fine only. How deep are your pockets? It sadly comes down to this.

Yes he was an illegal.

I read the police report earlier; It seems as if the officer turned around on the guy and he took off. He turned onto the side street quick and the officer lost sight of him. It didn't last but a few seconds. I'd hardly call it a pursuit. He saw the officer coming to get him and he was gone....it isn't like the officer pursued him for miles..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

teeroy said:


> I can prove that this isn't the case. I've seen a second time offender get a fine only. How deep are your pockets? It sadly comes down to this.
> 
> Yes he was an illegal.
> 
> I read the police report earlier; It seems as if the officer turned around on the guy and he took off. He turned onto the side street quick and the officer lost sight of him. It didn't last but a few seconds. I'd hardly call it a pursuit. He saw the officer coming to get him and he was gone....it isn't like the officer pursued him for miles..


Very sad deal and a illegal maggot at that!! Makes my blood boil


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> for those calling for new laws, under current Texas DWI laws:
> 
> first offense is 3 days in jail
> 
> ...


Mont,

The actuals are much higher than that, IF THE LAW is applied! I have a couple of ex-wives, one got her 4th DWI while we were getting unhitched. I can tell you that $25k, is just what you will pay the court and state ( $3600/yr surcharge on license, 3 yr min ) on anything past one DWI. Your attorney fees will be $10-30K, plus your 30-60 days rehab ( prior to court, "self committed", helps get lighter sentence ).

3rd or more DWI, it's DA's choice whether to charge felony, but if charged, and convicted, 5-10 yrs. Problem is, Dept of Corrections won't keep them long, busy making room for violent offenders.

Reality is, as was stated earlier, enough $$$, you can stay out of jail, but it's hard to stay out of trouble. Problem still is - where they are going to put the offender, county jails full, State prisons full? These days they fine you heavy, max out community service, blow and go on your car, ( there are ways to work around that too ) ankle monitor, curfew etc. Guess what, none of it works, the people doing multiple DWI's just don't care.

FWIW, ex got $25k fine, 2000 hours community service, 3 yrs ankle monitor, weekly pee test, 60 days resident rehab, another 2 months outpatient rehab, 30 days in jail ( served Fridays thru Sundays ). Still driving drunk. Yeah, all that was quite a deterrent. NOT!

I was there, and can honestly say, I don't know how to stop them. When that kind of person is drinking, they don't really care anything about the consequences, just getting another drink. The recidivism rate ( cure rate ) for chronic alkies, isn't much better than for meth heads, that is, the odds ain't good. We just have trouble accepting it, and by doing so, enable it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> x1000 brotha.
> 
> You kill someone while drunk, 10 yrs (at min) with no parole. We need a Jessica type law for DWI's. Mandatory min


thank you my friend, but even if you dont kill, hurt or anything, the first DWI/DUI anyone get should sit in jail for a min of 5 years. theres people in jail for way less and thats the sad part of this world WE live in


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> thank you my friend, but even if you dont kill, hurt or anything, the first DWI/DUI anyone get should sit in jail for a min of 5 years. theres people in jail for way less and thats the sad part of this world WE live in


Unfortunately, we don't have enough jail space for everyone who gets busted for DUI/DWI.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Recidivism for alcoholism is over 85%. Until we enforce the laws on the books, I don't see much point in making new ones. This is a clip from the paper this morning. Copyright owned entirely by www.galvnews.com


> Dickinson police revealed Monday that Ahuezoteco had a warrant for a felony DWI charge.
> Records show that state troopers arrested him Aug. 18, 2013, and his bond was forfeited in December.
> But in August, the cash bond was released to a woman who lived at his same address in League City. Court records show that DWI case is still open.
> According to court records, Ahuezoteco was a League City resident, but a citizen of Mexico. Officials were unable to confirm if he was a legal resident of the United States.


I am not sure how someone with his record remains here. The DPS don't play around.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have enough jail space for everyone who gets busted for DUI/DWI.


but we have enough for all the lil potheads they bust for a oz of weed. come on, that's BS!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

iridered2003 said:


> but we have enough for all the lil potheads they bust for a oz of weed. come on, that's BS!


Priorities now! That green weed is the devil! Those silly drunk drivers don't really mean anybody any harm...:headknock


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MC:

Like I said-you need to blame the tragedy on Obama for his failure to enforce the Border Laws. But Libs will say that he deserved to be here.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

good job illegal you killed an innocent family.
do us a favor and stay in your own country


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

All illegals convicted of DUI need to be relocated to DC. The herd in DC needs some culling.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't understand why the cops can't just take down his license plate and instead of chasing him at 100 mph+ and potentially killing civilians (children biking) on the road, catch whoever it is at their house after issuing out a warrant (I realize he had a warrant). It's not like this is an isolated incident. It happens all the time. In this case, maybe he flees back to Mexico. But would you rather have 6 people die in a car crash or him get away for a traffic violation? If this guy was on a shooting rampage it would be one thing to chase him going that fast, but if they let him go he likely would have slowed down at some point. I know this is ******* logic/common sense and it's just a matter of time before someone comments on my post playing devil's advocate. 

I got my best friend's opinion on this who is a police officer for Clear Lake and he said the same thing. They are way too dangerous for not only the people involved but the people not involved.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Illegal's nuff said.:hairout:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Records show that state troopers arrested him Aug. 18, 2013, and his bond was forfeited in December.
But in August, the cash bond was released to a woman who lived at his same address in League City. Court records show that DWI case is still open.

Wonder why the cash bond would be released to a woman if it was forfieted?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Records show that state troopers arrested him Aug. 18, 2013, and his bond was forfeited in December.
> But in August, the cash bond was released to a woman who lived at his same address in League City. Court records show that DWI case is still open.
> 
> Wonder why the cash bond would be released to a woman if it was forfieted?


Don't know. It does seem kinda weird.

I will say though that the fact the guy was illegal is really incidental, even if it is frustrating. Regardless of where he came from, he didn't respect the law enough to stop drinking and driving, and obviously didn't respect the people around him enough to not endanger them with his stupid behavior.

Our courts are as much to blame. He should have been handed over to ICE and escorted back to the border after his 1st DUI. Instead, he was allowed to go right back to the party...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> MC:
> 
> Like I said-you need to blame the tragedy on Obama for his failure to enforce the Border Laws.


Obama hasn't enforced the border laws, but i don't know of any administrations in recent memory that have. Twelve million illegal aliens didn't just show up in the past six years. How do we get rid of that many people?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mont said:


> Our judges are elected


I had a family member that received a DWI about 16 years ago. (No, not me). It was a first offense and it was fifteen THOUSAND dollars to start the process. What came later was even more expensive. Needless to say that person never drank and drove again. Just not worth it and a lesson well learned. Thank God nobody was injured. No telling how expensive THAT would have been sad_smiles


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Obama hasn't enforced the border laws, but i don't know of any administrations in recent memory that have. Twelve million illegal aliens didn't just show up in the past six years. How do we get rid of that many people?


Let's start at 500,000 per year and go from there. But first we have to turn off the faucet.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> I had a family member that received a DWI about 16 years ago. (No, not me). It was a first offense and it was fifteen THOUSAND dollars to start the process. What came later was even more expensive. Needless to say that person never drank and drove again. Just not worth it and a lesson well learned. Thank God nobody was injured. No telling how expensive THAT would have been sad_smiles


man, some people have 15,000 laying around to put up and they get out and do the samething again and again.thats outstanding that you're family member caught on the first time, but many have not or will not. they just dont care or think it will happen to them until they kill someone. if OUR laws were stiffer on DWI/DUI, you can bet you're butt it would cut down on the dwi/dui we see now. this **** is out of control and WE let it.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> Let's start at 500,000 per year and go from there. But first we have to turn off the faucet.


Yep. You mean turn Obama's mouth off.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Let's start at 500,000 per year and go from there. But first we have to turn off the faucet.


I want them out just as bad as anyone, but deporting 12 million illegals is going to be a monumental expense.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I want them out just as bad as anyone, but deporting 12 million illegals is going to be a monumental expense.


Keeping them will too.hwell: cost 5 lives already this week.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I want them out just as bad as anyone, but deporting 12 million illegals is going to be a monumental expense.


Fear of incarceration/detention would prompt many to self repatriate, IMO. Right now they're walking around free as birds because they know nobody is looking for them.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I want them out just as bad as anyone, but deporting 12 million illegals is going to be a monumental expense.


 You've only got to shoot a few to save a whole lot more...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> thank you my friend, but even if you dont kill, hurt or anything, the first DWI/DUI anyone get should sit in jail for a min of 5 years. theres people in jail for way less and thats the sad part of this world WE live in


I agree drinking and driving is a serious problem. 5 years is a long time for making a mistake. How many on here can honestly say they have never drove a vehicle under the influence at least once? I can't say I haven't woke up in my truck in the driveway and had no idea how I got there. Thankfully I didn't kill anyone and have since became a lot smarter. Not saying they should not be punished but 5 years for the first is pretty steep. Second time I have no pity, if you had an opportunity to learn from the first and didn't you deserve what you get.
My02 Prayers for the families.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh please, 50K kids can figure out how to get here from S America. Take away their welfare and prosecute those that hire them heavily and they will get themselves home.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> I agree drinking and driving is a serious problem. 5 years is a long time for making a mistake. How many on here can honestly say they have never drove a vehicle under the influence at least once? I can't say I haven't woke up in my truck in the driveway and had no idea how I got there. Thankfully I didn't kill anyone and have since became a lot smarter. Not saying they should not be punished but 5 years for the first is pretty steep. Second time I have no pity, if you had an opportunity to learn from the first and didn't you deserve what you get.
> My02 Prayers for the families.


Waking up in your driveway and not knowing how you got there is worth 5 years IMHO. That's just crazy man.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Waking up in your driveway and not knowing how you got there is worth 5 years IMHO. That's just crazy man.


I should go surrender for a life sentence for all my ignorant intoxication travels both by land & by sea over the years. It is actually way beyond crazy....Complete insanity is what I would call it. hwell:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> Waking up in your driveway and not knowing how you got there is worth 5 years IMHO. That's just crazy man.


 Never said it was right. Just thankful for being alive and a LOT smarter today. 
Have you never drank and driven?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Waking up in your driveway and not knowing how you got there is worth 5 years IMHO. That's just crazy man.


Waking up with your Sister In Law and not knowing how you got there is a bewildering experience also.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> Never said it was right. Just thankful for being alive and a LOT smarter today.
> Have you never drank and driven?


Of course I have man! I'm a Texan, but have never even tried to drive when as impaired as you are describing.
I too am glad and thankful that you didn't hurt yourself or anyone else and that you say you learned a lesson from it.

I also learned, these days I still like to overindulge but I won't drive with even one beer in me.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> How many on here can honestly say they have never drove a vehicle under the influence at least once?


Me

The only time I have even been intoxicated was at my bachelor party. Good lawd that was...............

Quite a good time


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

teeroy said:


> Me
> 
> The only time I have even been intoxicated was at my bachelor party. Good lawd that was...............
> 
> Quite a good time


Well if I add you to the list that brings the total to 1.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

MY 2 cents. Cut off the high speed chase because to many Innocent people are put into the chase and don't know it. More and more cop cars are caring high resolution cams and the license plates are recorded and they can go wait for them at their front door. I understand that the police may not have cut off chasing this moron and he kept up the high speed chase by himself. Can't stop stupid with any law. When cars are running at 70 mph on city streets then bad thing are is going to happen


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I've driven intoxicated several times in my younger years. My job requires me to drive a company truck so ever since I pulled my head out I havent. Nawmeen?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

I Fall In said:


> I agree drinking and driving is a serious problem. 5 years is a long time for making a mistake. How many on here can honestly say they have never drove a vehicle under the influence at least once? I can't say I haven't woke up in my truck in the driveway and had no idea how I got there. Thankfully I didn't kill anyone and have since became a lot smarter. Not saying they should not be punished but 5 years for the first is pretty steep. Second time I have no pity, if you had an opportunity to learn from the first and didn't you deserve what you get.
> My02 Prayers for the families.


but its ok to lockup you're local low level weed dealer for trying to make a buck for his family? im talking maybe a pound of weed. thats nothing to be sitting in jail for 5 years also, but its cool for you to drive drunk,kill someone and do no time? not. i've heard of drunk drivers that have killed someone and done 2 years with a few years probation. thats BS right there.and yes, ive drove drunk, but not to the extent of where i though i'd kill or hurt anyone. was that right for me to drive? nope. and by the way, drinking and driving aint no mistake


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ch2 in Houston ran a story on the 6PM news that showed the car the perp hit before the one he hit and killed 4 people. There's nothing left of the front of it. They said it was 1 minute and 30 seconds later when he hit the 2nd car.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

apbubba said:


> MY 2 cents. Cut off the high speed chase because to many Innocent people are put into the chase and don't know it. More and more cop cars are caring high resolution cams and the license plates are recorded and they can go wait for them at their front door. I understand that the police may not have cut off chasing this moron and he kept up the high speed chase by himself. Can't stop stupid with any law. When cars are running at 70 mph on city streets then bad thing are is going to happen


What if the car is stolen?
What if the plate is for a different car?
What is it's dark and the plate can't be seen?

While I agree with you to a point, I'm not ready to tell cops that we shouldn't pursue suspects. I know there are alternatives out there that are being tested, but until then, I just pray innocents aren't harmed.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

apbubba said:


> MY 2 cents. *Cut off the high speed chase because to many Innocent people are put into the chase and don't know it*. More and more cop cars are caring high resolution cams and the license plates are recorded and they can go wait for them at their front door. I understand that the police may not have cut off chasing this moron and he kept up the high speed chase by himself. Can't stop stupid with any law. When cars are running at 70 mph on city streets then bad thing are is going to happen


the only one who was "high speed" in this particular accident are all dead.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> but its ok to lockup you're local low level weed dealer for trying to make a buck for his family? im talking maybe a pound of weed. thats nothing to be sitting in jail for 5 years also, but its cool for you to drive drunk,kill someone and do no time? not. i've heard of drunk drivers that have killed someone and done 2 years with a few years probation. thats BS right there.and yes, ive drove drunk, but not to the extent of *where i though i'd kill or hurt anyone*. was that right for me to drive? nope. and by the way, *drinking and driving aint no mistake*


I agree. Not a mistake but a poor decision made in an altered state of mind. I don't think anyone drives when they think they think they'd kill someone. The local weed dealer should get an honest job. I agree the penalties may be a little harsh but they know this going into the business.
BTW I seriously doubt the money they make is to take care of his family. I pay that bill every Fri. before I get my cut.:headknock


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Waking up with your Sister In Law and not knowing how you got there is a bewildering experience also.


 Just gotta hope she can keep a secret.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I Fall In said:


> I agree. Not a mistake but a poor decision made in an altered state of mind. I don't think anyone drives when* they* *think they think they'd kill someone*. The local weed dealer should get an honest job. I agree the penalties may be a little harsh but they know this going into the business.
> BTW I seriously doubt the money they make is to take care of his family. I pay that bill every Fri. before I get my cut.:headknock


Looks like I had a few too many already. :redface:


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I Fall In said:


> Looks like I had a few too many already. :redface:


But are you typing and driving?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

JustSlabs said:


> But are you typing and driving?


HELL NO. You see how bad I do sitting in front of my PC, just imagine if I was driving. That's one of my pet peeves but I'll save it for another thread. sad3sm


----------

